
Show HN: MyOnlineParty – Live streaming for direct sales consultants - anarchnosis
https://myonlineparty.com
======
anarchnosis
Hi Lenny from MyOnlineParty here.

Wanted to submit our platform and see if the hacker news community had any
feedback on the look and messaging we are employing.

All feedback is welcome!

